# Who wants to take a Wounded Warrior and his Dad Fishing?



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

I received a call from Dr. Stanley McGowen, whom is working with the 
Armed Forces Foundation and the Wounded Warriors Association to arrange some outdoor activities for our wounded veterans here in Texas. 
He said that he has a wounded soldier at the Brook Army Medical Center 
in San Antonio, that wants to go "deep sea fishing with his dad".
His father will be down here (at BAMC) visiting him from 4/16 to 4/20 
and he would like to take him fishing during his visit. I guess their first choice would be to go out of Port A or Corpus, since they will be leaving from 
San Antonio, but any & all offers will be appreciated. Please PM me if you want to help. 

Thanks, 

Brian Rankin
Seguin, Texas


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

TCF, you have a pm........


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I can cover a few hundred towards the fuel cost if that will help.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

dallasrick said:


> I can cover a few hundred towards the fuel cost if that will help.


Thanks for your generous offer! I will let you know.

Thanks again,

TCF


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Drew has a C-note towards this as well.

Please let me know....


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Count me in for a hundred bucks to help with expenses.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

You folks are 2cool! At the rate these C-Notes are being offered, I guess we can just hire them a guide for a nice day trip! Thank you!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> You folks are 2cool! At the rate these C-Notes are being offered, I guess we can just hire them a guide for a nice day trip! Thank you!


Do it! Then tell me who to send the cash to. PayPal is quick if you have an acct.

Have you hit the Bluewater Board?


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Angler2407 said:


> Do it! Then tell me who to send the cash to. PayPal is quick if you have an acct.
> 
> Have you hit the Bluewater Board?


I thought about putting it on the Bluewater Board, but didn't know if it was appropriate to do so. If any Mods read this and want to move it to the Bluewater Board, please do so. Dallasrick is working on getting a deal on a boat (Revielle) out of Sargent, but hasn't heard back from them yet. Just as soon as we find the charter, I'll let you know where to send the funds. Thanks again!


----------



## chopper (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a nice mobile home on the Inter coastal Canal in Matti. if that would work for a place to stay.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

We have a date with Reveille Charters out of Sargent with Capt Cole. Anyone that is able to help would be greatly appreciated. Cap Cole will be honored to take a hero out with his dad for fishing, and sounds like he will bend over backwards to make this a great trip. Please pm Third Coast or myself for any information you might need in order to help out. Lets send this young man and his Dad on a fishing trip.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Left a messsage with Rieville's Captain Cole that I will be sending a deposit tomorrow, and that should take care of our soldier as far as locing in a date for the time he is looking at. Set it up for them to go on the 18th, as his dad will be visiting from 16th to 20th, figured give them a day afterwards to relax, but that is a tentative date, and they can set up what ever is a more conveniant day. When I told Cap Cole that the young man is currently in an Army medical center, he was wanting to make sure to know of any precautions he may need to take as far as making him comfortable. To those who have offered assistance, yall should be recieving PM'S from Third coast. He and I can keep track of who sends what, if any additional is donated, we can all get together and decide the best use for it. Maybe to help with a hotel room for them for a night or whatever else. Thanks to everyone who can help, this is a 2Cool thing.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

We finally have this trip nailed down to send this soldier, his dad, along with two other soldiers on a fishing trip out of Matagorda on April 18th.. If anyone would like to donate a few bucks towards the cause, please PM me and I'll tell you where to send it.. 

Thanks for your support! :flag: 

Brian Rankin
Seguin, Texas


----------

